

Date formatting for humans - michokest
http://blog.teambox.com/date-formatting

======
jrom
Maybe showing the hour for an entire month is too much information. I don't
think I would care if a comment posted 2 weeks ago was earlier or later. Some
times it's useful to see the "speed" of a conversation, but maybe that should
be hidden until a thread is expanded and then more detail can be shown without
blowing the interface.

------
foca
Heh, rails' time_ago_in_words, but right :P

